# J & D Guitars at Fret City Music....



## worn

I've done a search, no results and tried to post in Reviews but can't get in, so...
Does anybody have any experience with the Jack and Danny Brothers guitars from Fret City Music (http://www.fretcity.com/shop/?gclid=CPu63r2I85cCFQIMswodjFlvDg)?
What "level" are we looking at, Squier Affinity, MIM Fender, Epiphone or better? 
I know people really like the budget priced SX and Agile lines from Rondo, wondering if this really is a similar deal.
I'm looking at the SG copy, might consider a J bass.
Thanks


----------



## Robert1950

I vaguely remember a post on these guitars some time last year. You may want to do a search,


----------



## LowWatt

I just got a loaner J&D guitar from FretCity today for a review I'm doing over at the OffsetGuitars.com forum. Here is the one here : http://www.fretcity.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=301&category_id=70

I've only logged 3 hours on it, but I am impressed with the quality for the price so far. They are based in Richmond Hill and the owner managed to meet me Downtown today to drop off the test guitar. I'm sure If you contact them, you can work out a chance to try it out or some sort of satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## rebeldog

if i'm not mistaken you can setup an appiontment with fret city to try out guitars but only by appointment . they only sell on-line also so if you decide you like it you will to order online


----------



## blingdogg

I just found out about guitars from Fret City and I'm probably going to buy one of the Jazzmaster copies. Seems like the J&D guitars are great ones at a low price. I can't resist!!


----------



## Steadfastly

rebeldog said:


> if i'm not mistaken you can setup an appiontment with fret city to try out guitars but only by appointment . they only sell on-line also so if you decide you like it you will to order online


Rdog: You are not mistaken. You can go to their warehouse and try out any of their guitars. You can use one of their amps or bring your own. They are also available on Saturday mornings.

Re the quality: This topic is presently being discussed on Harmony Central and some of the J & D guitars come from the same factory as the SX and Agile Guitars from Rondomusic. One of the posters who had both an SX and a J & D said that the frets and fret board were meticulous. He thought that the pups were middle of the road which is par for the price of these guitars. Overall, there was not a negative in the 23 posts that I read. To sum up, it seems like here is a place to buy an SX/Agile type guitar in Canada and not have to worry about shipping it across the border.


----------



## torndownunit

blingdogg said:


> I just found out about guitars from Fret City and I'm probably going to buy one of the Jazzmaster copies. Seems like the J&D guitars are great ones at a low price. I can't resist!!


Those are super cool looking guitars. I actually posted a thread about that model a couple of months back. I have just never read any first hand reviews of them. So I know nothing about them. But that model looks fantastic.










Another cool thing is their Tele copies ( at $185 CAD) come with a 3 saddle bridge and alnico pickups. 2 shortcomings of the SX I own are that they don't have either. There necks also are tinted to the extreme of the SX.

OOOgly headstock though lol


----------



## rebeldog

FlipFlopFly said:


> Rdog: You are not mistaken. You can go to their warehouse and try out any of their guitars. You can use one of their amps or bring your own. They are also available on Saturday mornings.
> 
> Re the quality: This topic is presently being discussed on Harmony Central and some of the J & D guitars come from the same factory as the SX and Agile Guitars from Rondomusic. One of the posters who had both an SX and a J & D said that the frets and fret board were meticulous. He thought that the pups were middle of the road which is par for the price of these guitars. Overall, there was not a negative in the 23 posts that I read. To sum up, it seems like here is a place to buy an SX/Agile type guitar in Canada and not have to worry about shipping it across the border.


Thank you Flip Flop and Fly for that correction I was only basing my statment on the Q&A section of thier website as I have not actually delt with them.


> Q: *Can I come in and try out a Guitar at your warehouse?*A: As stated above, Fret City is a web based store. We don't offer the same services as a traditional music store. We don't have floor sales staff. Our Logistics facility is not appropriate to take care of customers who want to come in and play music and try out things. That costs money and then we would need to drastically increase our prices. A web based purchase is not for everyone and we understand that. We offer a 30 day money back guarantee if you are not satisfied with our products for any reason.
> Q: But I’m really serious about considering your product but need to try one !
> 
> A: At our studio in Richmond Hill, we offer limited Saturday appointments to try any of our J&D instruments in a (non-sales) studio setting. We have a number of amps (Marshall, Peavey, Roland, Yorkville) You can also bring in your own amp if you like to hear how a certain J&D model will sound with YOUR gear. You can make an appointment with Harrison at [email protected]. We do ask that you respect your scheduled time slot as the studio may be in use by other musicians that day. You may demo a Guitar but order PICK UPS ARE NOT PERMITTED. Should you decide to purchase, then your guitar will be shipped from new warehouse stock within the next 2 business days.


----------



## LowWatt

torndownunit said:


> Those are super cool looking guitars. I actually posted a thread about that model a couple of months back. I have just never read any first hand reviews of them. So I know nothing about them. But that model looks fantastic.


I did a review of this one for OffSett Guitars in early January. I've been meaning to get it posted here, but was having some trouble with the forms. It looks like Scott just ironed it out and I've resubmitted the review, so check in the reviews section and you should see a full review of the JM-30 fairly soon.

Short version of the review - while no replacement for a Jazzmaster, awesome guitar for the money.


----------



## LowWatt

torndownunit said:


> I have just never read any first hand reviews of them. So I know nothing about them. But that model looks fantastic.


Here you go : http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21156


----------



## torndownunit

Thanks LowWatt!

I actually wouldn't have ever bought one of these looking for a budget Jazzmaster. You can tell from looking at it, beyond the body shape it has very little similarities.

Great to know you were so impressed with the pickups out of the box.

I have a custom build from Marty in the works which means no new gear. But I may be clearing out some old great come summer, so one of these is a definite possiblity at that point.


----------



## blingdogg

Anyone else have experiences with this brand?


----------



## rhh7

I have the natural-finish Tele. I would compare it to my Squier Classic Vibe Tele. The J&D is $200 cheaper. Cosmetically, the Squier is superior. But the J&D has a more substantial neck, better frets. The J&D has Alnico V pickups, the Classic Vibe has Alnico III.

I was disappointed by a patch in the body of my J&D. Looks like a loonie-sized piece was grafted in to fill a routing error. And the finish is even thicker than the Squier's.

But the guys at J&D give great service, each guitar is inspected and set up before shipping. Shipping was fast, it arrive at my house in great shape, well packed. The guitar was not only set up, it was perfectly in tune, right out of the box! And the headstock is large enough to be reshaped to an exact Fender shape, if you like.


----------



## blingdogg

rhh7 said:


> I have the natural-finish Tele. I would compare it to my Squier Classic Vibe Tele. The J&D is $200 cheaper. Cosmetically, the Squier is superior. But the J&D has a more substantial neck, better frets. The J&D has Alnico V pickups, the Classic Vibe has Alnico III.
> 
> I was disappointed by a patch in the body of my J&D. Looks like a loonie-sized piece was grafted in to fill a routing error. And the finish is even thicker than the Squier's.
> 
> But the guys at J&D give great service, each guitar is inspected and set up before shipping. Shipping was fast, it arrive at my house in great shape, well packed. The guitar was not only set up, it was perfectly in tune, right out of the box! And the headstock is large enough to be reshaped to an exact Fender shape, if you like.


Thanks for sharing the review! That's good to hear that your guitar is comparable to the Classic Vibe Tele, as I've heard so many good things about those. At first I wanted that same J&D Tele, but now I have my eyes on the sunburst Strat. If your J&D Tele is that good, the Strats should hopefully be just as nice. I think I'll go for it.

Thanks for sharing your experience, much appreciated. :smile:


----------



## rkwlau

rhh7 said:


> I have the natural-finish Tele. I would compare it to my Squier Classic Vibe Tele. The J&D is $200 cheaper. Cosmetically, the Squier is superior. But the J&D has a more substantial neck, better frets. The J&D has Alnico V pickups, the Classic Vibe has Alnico III.
> 
> I was disappointed by a patch in the body of my J&D. Looks like a loonie-sized piece was grafted in to fill a routing error. And the finish is even thicker than the Squier's.
> 
> But the guys at J&D give great service, each guitar is inspected and set up before shipping. Shipping was fast, it arrive at my house in great shape, well packed. The guitar was not only set up, it was perfectly in tune, right out of the box! And the headstock is large enough to be reshaped to an exact Fender shape, if you like.


just wondering did you get the deluxe or the normal one?


----------



## rhh7

I got the JD-TL, the standard, natural-finish version.


----------



## tvyellow

So it's worth it then? What makes the thing so good? Give me a sales pitch :0)


----------



## Savage

Ordered a JD-TL-L (lefty), candy apple red, six saddle bridge, Tele-clone frome Fret city in Toronto just a few months ago ... was delivered to my door in 5 days and was in perfect shape! This is a GREAT guitar for the money! In fact I had ordered a slightly cosmetically belmished demo model for a substantial discount ... but was pleasantly surprized to open the box and find a brand new model!! Kudos to Fret City!!

Only things about the guit that I'm not fussy on are the shape of the headstock (think it can be modded easily to resemble the Fender tele headstock) and the neck is not quite as chunky as I'd like ... but it's shallow depth makes playing barre chords easy (esp. with my stubby fingers!), so all's good!

It really is a great guitar for less than 200 bones!


----------



## skimhit

I have the JD-TL natural finish w/3 piece vintage style bridge, it is a beautiful guitar. I find it real "beefy" ...like a wood bat...like a tele should be.....gripes, well Cosmetically wood filler on fret ends is not the same color as maple neck it,s close enough, no "biggie" at all, action is fast and smooth absolutely no rough edges.
Just to make this worse  I have been playing the JM 30 for the past week ([email protected]#$ ordered drunk online) and it,s even better.quality of the guitar was far beyond what I was expecting..my wife is gonna #$#[email protected]#! Kill ME


----------



## torndownunit

Hey guys. Bumping an old thread hoping someone might be able to give me some info on something.

I have been looking at the J&D Teles again. I was wondering if anyone who owns ones happens to have played either an SX STL, or one of the Jay Turser Teles?

I love the necks on the SX STL's, and the thought of them with smaller frets (which I think the J&D's have) is appealing. But I played one of the Jay Turser Teles the other day, which has a flatter radius than the SX, and what seems like almost vintage frets. I HATED the Jay Turser neck. It was too wide, and too flat for my tastes. And the combination of that neck and the fret size just didn't work IMO.

So basically I wondering if anyone can compare the J&D necks to any of the other necks listed. Or even compare it to a CV Tele neck, which I have also played.


----------



## starjag

torndownunit said:


> So basically I wondering if anyone can compare the J&D necks to any of the other necks listed. Or even compare it to a CV Tele neck, which I have also played.


Interested on this comparison as well. Also, does the J&D bridge plate follows Fender's specs in terms of dimensions and spacing?


----------

